# Merrick using meat meal



## zwergpinscher (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone else notice this?
A customer at my store brought it to my attention. Merrick 5lb Cowboy Cookout, ingredients read "beef, meat meal, ground rice..". We had 3 bags on the shelf and all three had the same list, not expired product or close to expiring. I checked their website and the ingredient list reads "beef, pork meal, ground rice.." kinda makes you think about the quality of their other foods, especially when they are pushing themselves to be gourmet dog food hwell:


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I'd contact Merrick's customer service and ask if it's the bag label or the web site that has the correct information. I think companies have 6 months to have the bag information catch up to any actually changes being made in a formula.

Although I personally wouldn't feed anything with the generic "meat meal", I also wouldn't be too excited about pork meal either.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> Although I personally wouldn't feed anything with the generic "meat meal", I also wouldn't be too excited about pork meal either.


What's wrong with pork meal?


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm just not excited by any type of meal-often made from the 3 D's.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Hmmm, I just sold one the other day (for a picky chihuahua) and it said pork meal, in my store anyways.

I would email or call them to make sure, if they are indeed changing it to meat meal it would be sad, sad, sad. But I guess it could have also been a printing error or something.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Serendipity said:


> What's wrong with pork meal?


You know, I've often wondered why no-one seems to have pork meal in their foods. I mean, pork is fairly cheap, compared to fish and beef, so you'd think pork meal would be a no brainer. But, wracking my brains, I don't think I've ever seen it mentioned anywhere. Am I missing the boat somewhere?


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> You know, I've often wondered why no-one seems to have pork meal in their foods. I mean, pork is fairly cheap, compared to fish and beef, so you'd think pork meal would be a no brainer. But, wracking my brains, I don't think I've ever seen it mentioned anywhere. Am I missing the boat somewhere?


I've wondered, too. Back to Basics has a new pork formula that I'm thinking of adding into my Orijen/Evo rotation, but I don't know many other foods that contain pork meal. Beef is definitely preferred over pork, if you can't have both, but isn't some of everything the best combination? I've fed pork canned food before and I've seen many people who cook or feed raw use pork, so I don't think there's a problem with it...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

How is pork compared to other proteins for dogs?

One pork based formula (and I think the only one I can think of off hand....) is Fromm's pork & applesauce.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well really, how come they wouldn't use it. I can't think why. Are we missing something. Maybe it all goes into hot dogs. Oh my!!

meggels I would think it is as good as any.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

I've also wondered why pork is so hard to find in the dog food market. The only good looking canned I've found that isn't pork mixed with other meat is Great Life Essentials.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

baggie said:


> I've also wondered why pork is so hard to find in the dog food market. The only good looking canned I've found that isn't pork mixed with other meat is Great Life Essentials.


Fromm makes a good grain-free canned pork food, but it's expensive. Ingredients are: 



> : Pork, Water, Carrots, Potatoes, Peas, Potato Starch, Tomato Paste, Calcium Sulfate, Choline Chloride, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Chelate, Zinc Chelate, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Potassium Iodate, Riboflavin Supplement, Manganese Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Sodium Selenite, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Chelate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin.


____

I sincerely hope that the "meat meal" on the Merrick bag was just a printing error.


----------

